# My girlies need one more strawberry *lol*



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

One isn't enogh with 7+ girls living together and a strawberry that only have space for 5 :lol:










Luckily the strawberries are cheap, so i can go buy one more tomorrow


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

cute photo :O)
I bet they still all sleep in the same one even if you get a second


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I'm with above...
Bigger strawberry needed methinks :lol: 
Lovely picture.


----------

